# Sea King Retirement information



## SeaKingTacco (12 Jul 2018)

The venerable CH124 Sea King Helicopter will retire from Canadian service on 31 December 2018. For those of you interested in following the retirement story or even attending the retirement events in Victoria, BC on 30 Nov-01 Dec 18, please visit:

www.skr18.ca

See you at the party!


----------



## AirDet (12 Jul 2018)

Sir,

Who is the guest of honour going to be? When I spoke to Col McM he was tight lipped about it.

I'll be going for sure!

AirDet


----------



## SeaKingTacco (12 Jul 2018)

The guest of honour issue is still with the Chain of Command.

Really, though, the guest of honour is everyone who ever served in or around Sea Kings. Whether you you flew them, fixed them, supplied them, controlled them, or sailed on the same ship as them- all are welcome to attend the events and take part in what is certain to be an epic end of an aviation era in Canada.


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Jul 2018)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> The guest of honour issue is still with the Chain of Command.
> 
> Really, though, the guest of honour is everyone who ever served in or around Sea Kings. Whether you you flew them, fixed them, supplied them, controlled them, or sailed on the same ship as them- all are welcome to attend the events and take part in what is certain to be an epic end of an aviation era in Canada.



Shania Twain would look awesome in a tight jumpsuit singing from one of your 'downriggers'..... just sayin'  ;D


----------



## armrdsoul77 (2 Sep 2022)

Ex Ch124 Sea king flying with Rotor Maxx of Parksville BC. 








						Rotor Maxx Support Ltd. acquires Canadian CH-124 Sea Kings - Skies Mag
					

RMS has successfully bid to acquire 15 Canadian CH-124 Sea Kings from the RCAF.




					skiesmag.com


----------



## SeaKingTacco (2 Sep 2022)

Good to see. I have always had a soft spot for 440…


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Sep 2022)

armrdsoul77 said:


> Ex Ch124 Sea king flying with Rotor Maxx of Parksville BC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do they use them for? Are they rebuilt?


----------



## SeaKingTacco (2 Sep 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> What do they use them for? Are they rebuilt?


Nope. Straight out of military livery. Most of the gear is still installed in the back. I would assume that Rotormax will eventually try make some money out of them, if they can get Transport Canada to certify them as civil aircraft…


----------

